# Bulk pork sausage



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I just want to double check, but whenever I come across bulk pork sausage in a recipe, I assume breakfast sausage. Am I wrong in this?

Thanks!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

You could be right depending upon the recipe . I would use your favorite sausage and explore from there .


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

May I suggest visiting a site called 

ALLIEDKENCO.COM

They'll be able to answer your sausage making needs.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

When a recipes specifies bulk pork sausage, it's NOT breakfast sausage links, those little things you fry quickly and serve with eggs.

Bulk pork sausage usually comes in a one pound tube/roll, like Jimmy Dean, Western Beef, etc. You take the wrapping off, mush up the sausage and it's like chopped meat. Make meatballs, stuffing, etc. out of it.

Nor is it like sausage links, that you can buy in the meat section, usually around $3 a pound. They're maybe 3 inches long, use them to make sausage and peppers.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks vloglady...I've been using the large rolls of the breakfast sausage for recipes calling for bulk pork sausage but this time thought I'd get a second opinion. Mainly for stuffings and a nice twist on stuffed peppers from Emeril!


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I use the bulk pork sausage a lot in Scotch eggs, it's usually cheaper than the individual links. I suppose you could just take the casings off the regular links and use it, but why bother? Just get the big 'ole tube and it's ready to go. Even put a blob in your meatloaf mixture.

And at this time of year, the stores have the bulk sausage on sale, for stuffing. My pathmark just had the Jamestown brand on sale for .79 a pound.


----------



## sisco (Oct 29, 2013)

"Bulk sausage" is a broad term used for sausage packed without casings to be made in patties or fried up to be used like ground hamburger, pizza, lasagna, etc.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most bulk sausage is pretty close to a breakfast link. Garlic, sage and such for seasonings.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I can get bulk breakfast, sweet italian, ad hot italian sausage locally.


----------

